# Nicolai Nucleon TFR



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

I see the odd review around, is anyone riding or know much factual information or thoughts on the Nucleon TFR with the G-Boxx....

Have heard all the negatives about the crap service in the US of A etc. This was some years ago now.

Anyone with any thoughts, pics, info, reviews etc, would be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm currently riding a Helius ST. I haven't even seen a G-Boxx bike in person. I can only comment on the workmanship of the Helius which is absolutely top notch. The welds are perfect, the suspension action is extremely smooth, leverage ratios are low and all the little thoughtful bits that you expect of a high-end frame are in place. There is an official US Dealer network now for Nicolai so parts shouldn't be a big deal. I actually just ordered a spare rear derailure hanger before I left on a trip I just took. I imagine it's waiting for me at the shop but I haven't had time to swing by and check. I think the main thing keeping people off of G-Boxx bikes is the price. It's a big investment, around a $1000 more for a TST than a Helius ST after you figure in the drive train components that you don't have to buy.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Err said:


> I'm currently riding a Helius ST. I haven't even seen a G-Boxx bike in person. I can only comment on the workmanship of the Helius which is absolutely top notch. The welds are perfect, the suspension action is extremely smooth, leverage ratios are low and all the little thoughtful bits that you expect of a high-end frame are in place. There is an official US Dealer network now for Nicolai so parts shouldn't be a big deal. I actually just ordered a spare rear derailure hanger before I left on a trip I just took. I imagine it's waiting for me at the shop but I haven't had time to swing by and check. I think the main thing keeping people off of G-Boxx bikes is the price. It's a big investment, around a $1000 more for a TST than a Helius ST after you figure in the drive train components that you don't have to buy.


Hi ya Err, glad you replied, thought you might. Yep, have seen your Helius ST. Looks great.

Am, looking at, or trying to pull some real thoughts etc. Hard to get any real non biased BS, stuff like, they are not worth that bla bla stuff. I know they are dare in relative terms. But still want to investigate seriously. Great to hear there is a full official US of A dealer network.

So wonder if there are any G-BOXX rides out there from Nicolai? if so be real keen to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Well the US distributor is Matt. He has a website www.casinobicycles.com that you can go to. He is usually pretty helpful.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, wish I had more info on the G-Boxx bikes. I keep trying to justify buying one, so hard to do, but I'm sure I'd love it. I'm debating building up a UFO ST or a BMXTB in the near future. Might have a look around on www.mtb-news.de. It's a paint to translate everything but there's a bit of discussion over there. Shot you a PM as well...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

What I can tell you is this...

A friend of mine had the opportunity to telecommute. He chose to move to Whistler for a year and picked up a Nucleon. This bike was the perfect weapon for him. You see, he weighed about 245lbs and rides like a trail butcher.
The bike built up with the Rolhoff internal gear hub, Mag30's on Hadleys, Hope brakes, a 6way Swinger and a 888 weighed in at nearly 55lbs. This thing was a tank, but it gave him many miles of smiles in vertical feet until he gave up DH'ing and sold it in perfect condition 2yrs later.

The Nucleon TFR you're looking at may be a bit lighter. Bottom line is, based on what I've seen, Nicolai bikes are a heavy but pretty much bomb-proof...


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

i hope they've figured out that having the slave cylinder and chain on the same side is a bad thing...










but these look like the ultimate bikes...i'd love to try one out..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just wish they were faster w/warranty issues


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just wish they were faster w/warranty issues


SMT is that first hand knowledge or are you just going on what you have heard???:madman: :madman: . Yep thought so................... It is old news everyone draggin up the past continually.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> What I can tell you is this...
> 
> A friend of mine had the opportunity to telecommute. He chose to move to Whistler for a year and picked up a Nucleon. This bike was the perfect weapon for him. You see, he weighed about 245lbs and rides like a trail butcher.
> The bike built up with the Rolhoff internal gear hub, Mag30's on Hadleys, Hope brakes, a 6way Swinger and a 888 weighed in at nearly 55lbs. This thing was a tank, but it gave him many miles of smiles in vertical feet until he gave up DH'ing and sold it in perfect condition 2yrs later.
> ...


Thanks for that info, good stuff, that is what I owuld pretty much want it for............ A bit different to our Dare's though...............Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

misctwo said:


> i hope they've figured out that having the slave cylinder and chain on the same side is a bad thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like an automatic chainlube the rotor setup......


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

That picture is old.....










They've since relocated the brake caliper mounting bracket & disc to the non-drive side.










I took a look at nearly the whole Nicolai lineup while I was in Germany..... and after demo'ing both the TST & TFR........ if enough euro had been in my mitts at that second, I would've walked away with either a TST or TFR.

Those bikes have the most beautiful welds I've ever seen, and they're chock full of typical German over-engineering.
If you could see one up close, you'd know what I mean by saying they're overbuilt, to the point of not being overbuilt. 
Yeah, they're heavy, but for a gravity bike, they're highly maneuverable..... And you can pedal 'em around on more level terrain..... just not very quickly.

I honestly don't see why anyone would have warranty issues now, as Nicolai has seriously stepped up their business in Europe.... 
All an owner or LBS over here would have to do is contact either Nicolai directly, or a Nicolai dealer there (since there's a lot more of them now)..... and problem solved.

I'm kick myself now & then for not picking up a Nicolai frame..... 
The biggest reason I didn't is because I would've had to have paid US sales & import tax on the bike once I brought it back to the States..... And that's after paying the German 16% VAT.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

I dont see why people care so much about the welds on the nicolai compared to say a santa cruz frame, I mean a bike like a SC never breaks at the weld so why does it matter a whole lot? Tack on another wad of money just for welds that are that much bettter than top notch welds, why? I dont care what you say its just total uneccesarity..

yeah I know I am about to get owned....


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

I own a Santa Cruz, and their welds are definitely top-notch.... But I just gotta marvel at the precision of the welds on those Nicolai's that I looked at.
Not that it matters, since I could never ride them hard enough to break either my Nomad or a Nucleon..... 

The difference is probably only noticable if the frames were subjected to stress tests in a laboratory enviroment...... But cleaner welds are stronger welds, period. :thumbsup:

When you're dealing with quality workmanship like SantaCruz/Nicolai, it's not so much a durability issue.... it's just a mojo thing.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Whafe said:


> SMT is that first hand knowledge or are you just going on what you have heard???:madman: :madman: . Yep thought so................... It is old news everyone draggin up the past continually.


I had a Helius FR 3 years ago & getting anything here in the states was horible. There was a dealer in the UK that was willing to help out but the shipping & problems i was having the distance was to far. I emailed Carl a coupple times & he said to stop emailing them & deal with the US rep. The rep here was totally worthless. Sold it on ebay been happy ever since. :smallviolin:


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Just in case there are still concerns about US support. There is now a US dealer network for Nicolai. No more having to go an overseas contact.

Some of the things that you'll find on the more highly engineered frames are differ from the otherwise high-end frames are things like better alignment and smoother motion of the suspension, better engineering of the pivot points and more durable bearings (read more costly), lots of adjustablility, and a general lack or weak points (not just at the welds). I'm not trying to justify the cost of Nicolai frames as much as justify the cost of any really high-end frames. There's a reason why the cost more beyond just advertising budgets. For instance, the angular contact bearings that Knolly's using, beefy stuff, expensive.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I dont see why people care so much about the welds on the nicolai compared to say a santa cruz frame, I mean a bike like a SC never breaks at the weld so why does it matter a whole lot? Tack on another wad of money just for welds that are that much bettter than top notch welds, why? I dont care what you say its just total uneccesarity..
> 
> yeah I know I am about to get owned....


I think youre right... I owned a welding/auto shop, now going to engineering school. I never was an "expert" welder, but as long as the weld is properly done, it doesnt matter because the material next to the weld will always be weaker. Thats why some companies don't weld gussets all the way around anymore, and why formed tubes are stronger than bikes than have a lot of pieces welded together.

In the world of bike manufacture, I believe most mfgs will do a good job welding. Frame design is probably more important. Pretty welds do add bling though, and speak to the skill of the people manufacturing the frames.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> I had a Helius FR 3 years ago & getting anything here in the states was horible. There was a dealer in the UK that was willing to help out but the shipping & problems i was having the distance was to far. I emailed Carl a coupple times & he said to stop emailing them & deal with the US rep. The rep here was totally worthless. Sold it on ebay been happy ever since. :smallviolin:


Hi ya dogonfr, was waiting ofr you to post, in a good kind a way. Have seen your posts re when you owned your Helius.... You would have to admit 3 years, thats over 1000 sleeps is a long while, I dont buy into that now, too long ago. Hang having lived in New Zealand, no one would buy a high end frame if we from down under listened to everything on MTBR, every bike company has something go wrong....

Anyways, I appreciate all the feedback, good and bad. But lets keep it recent. As Err has mentioned, a totally new distributor you have in the US of A now. So start a new chapter.

The world is flat now. Hang I can order some cranks in the USA on line and have them on my mtb in Spain in 4 days now. ALL GOOD.

This has not turned me away at all from these frames. Yeah Ha


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Hi ya dogonfr, was waiting ofr you to post, in a good kind a way. Have seen your posts re when you owned your Helius.... You would have to admit 3 years, thats over 1000 sleeps is a long while, I dont buy into that now, too long ago. Hang having lived in New Zealand, no one would buy a high end frame if we from down under listened to everything on MTBR, every bike company has something go wrong....
> 
> Anyways, I appreciate all the feedback, good and bad. But lets keep it recent. As Err has mentioned, a totally new distributor you have in the US of A now. So start a new chapter.
> 
> ...


Track down Swoop he has just resolved a 1 year warranty issue.

I totally agree 3 years is a long time & i need to move on, then a thread like this comes up & it just has to open that door. I actually liked that frame alot but 1 year of nothing killed it. I did say thet the UK re was awsome & if i lived there i would probibly still be riding it today. They have needle bearings at the main pivot, they are flex free, super clean welds very beautyfull bikes i cant say anything bad about that.

I bougt a Versus frame when no one knew who they were & it has been awsome & the people are fantastic, i tend to sway twords the unknown waters & check it out. It's a risk. :thumbsup:


----------



## 10Speed (Jul 9, 2006)

I ride a gearbox equipped TFR and love it, its not the ideal uphill machine but the fact that I have had no drive train issues in some pretty appalling conditions more than makes up for it.

I am happy to answer any specific questions you might have.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey Whafe,
I ride a nicolai helius FR, same one DogonFR had. This is not a G-box bike so i cannot comment on that set-up.
However, I will comment on the CS. This stuff about three years ago being bad sucks.
Am sorry for all those folks. 
But the CS now is top notch!
I have had some issues with a couple of parts and have been in contact with Matt, the US rep. Very helpful guy and will usually get back to you within a day!! Long story short, I needed some new parts machined. Matt had it done in a couple of weeks...this may seem like a long time, but I got specifically machined parts for this bike!! In my opinion that rocks the socks baby.


With service like that, the performance of this bike and the quality of this frame...I think I will be a Nicolai customer for a long time!

Hop that helps. Feel free to ask any questions 

Jason


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

10Speed said:


> I ride a gearbox equipped TFR and love it, its not the ideal uphill machine but the fact that I have had no drive train issues in some pretty appalling conditions more than makes up for it.
> 
> I am happy to answer any specific questions you might have.


Am sure thats you Ryan. Thanks for the feedback. How is your LBS going? well I hope. AM on the other side of the world now.

What is the build weight of your bike. It is the red one with Marz 66 on yes. The weight woudl help me out hugely.

I know it will not pedal like a XC bike, but you are saying that you get a round Woodhill no worries really. Compare it to your Uzzi you had if you could.

Cheers 
Whafe


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

boone said:


> Hey Whafe, I ride a nicolai helius FR, same one DogonFR had. This is not a G-box bike so i cannot comment on that set-up.However, I will comment on the CS. This stuff about three years ago being bad sucks. Am sorry for all those folks. But the CS now is top notch! I have had some issues with a couple of parts and have been in contact with Matt, the US rep. Very helpful guy and will usually get back to you within a day!! Long story short, I needed some new parts machined. Matt had it done in a couple of weeks...this may seem like a long time, but I got specifically machined parts for this bike!! In my opinion that rocks the socks baby. With service like that, the performance of this bike and the quality of this frame...*I think I will be a Nicolai customer for a long time!*
> 
> Hop that helps. Feel free to ask any questions  Jason


Sweet Bro, good post, I want to hear the good and the bad for sure, but the bad in my book does not rate when it is 3 years old. No disrespect to dogonfr, cause he is a good guy on the mtbr threads.

What size frame have you got? I am 6.3 so am working through the size part now.... Are you still running the same fork from your earlier posts. You couldnt throw a fresh picture up Jason, be much appreciated.

Cheers
Fenton


----------



## 10Speed (Jul 9, 2006)

Whafe said:


> Am sure thats you Ryan. Thanks for the feedback. How is your LBS going? well I hope. AM on the other side of the world now.
> 
> What is the build weight of your bike. It is the red one with Marz 66 on yes. The weight woudl help me out hugely.
> 
> ...


Nope, its not Ryan, though he is the owner of my LBS 

I havnt weighed it (will do next time I am out at the shop) but I would say its sub 40 but probably heavier than the Uzzi. And as for getting around Woodhill, it wouldn't be much problem on any bike ;-) I handles the steeper hills out at Riverhead acceptably though


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

10Speed said:


> Nope, its not Ryan, though he is the owner of my LBS
> 
> I havnt weighed it (will do next time I am out at the shop) but I would say its sub 40 but probably heavier than the Uzzi. And as for getting around Woodhill, it wouldn't be much problem on any bike ;-) I handles the steeper hills out at Riverhead acceptably though


Sorry dude, just assumed it was Ryans, ya know what assuming does? yep.

Good to hear it is under 40, would be interested to hear the weight. If it handles the steeper stuff at Riverhead, thats all good in my book....................

Anything you dont like about the frame? happy with the ratios in the GBOXX, how is the centre of gravity? awesome in the air?


----------



## 10Speed (Jul 9, 2006)

Whafe said:


> Sorry dude, just assumed it was Ryans, ya know what assuming does? yep.
> 
> Good to hear it is under 40, would be interested to hear the weight. If it handles the steeper stuff at Riverhead, thats all good in my book....................
> 
> Anything you dont like about the frame? happy with the ratios in the GBOXX, how is the centre of gravity? awesome in the air?


Pretty happy with the ratios, though we did increase the gearing fractionally when we built it up (the sprocket on the wheel is essentially a 4 bolt granny ring) There is a noticable amount of drag in the lowwer 7 speeds - this is common to all rohloffs and you can live with it but you definately know its there.

The centre of gravity is ok, though higher than a dh bike not sure how different it is on the TST version. The front can sledge a little on some surfaces but this might be due to running mud tires on sand...

Seems fine in the air, though I am not really a big jumper so don't put to much value in my opinion.

But the fact it is essentially silent when bombing down rough dh tracks makes it worth its weight in gold


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

No prob!
I will get a fresh picture right off 
My frame is a medium and I am 6ft even. I would not want a large cause I like my bikes a little small. Much easier to push them around.
The fork I am running is a pike race.The fork is a little small when the bike is set in the most aft shock position with the 6" travel setting. This is fine with me though, as mot of the riding I would use this set-up for entails lots of climbing. The lower front end is very nice for this.

When I want to hit the jumps and hammer the DH, I move the shock mount forward one hole and drop the travel to 4.5" This gives me a slacker HA, lower BB and a much "faster" feelinig bike on the trails. Plus it feels great in the air like this 

Beauty is I can set it up just about any way I want to.

JB

oh: I run a 70mm stem for climbing and all around. Then a 50mm stem for DH/jumping.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm pretty sure my Helius is right around 45 lbs with 1200g DH tires on it. I know I could get closer to 40 with a little tweaking. We had to do a good bit of climbing last weekend at one of the spots we were riding that didn't allow for shuttling. Even with a 1X9 setup (it's possible to run a FD), with the pro-pedal dialed up I was able to climb right up the hill with no problems. Not XC performance, but good for a FR bike. I've got a couple XC bikes in the garage and am still well in touch with what an actual good climbing bike feels like...


----------



## deeboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Whafe i have ridden 10speeds bike, real nice. It was only a small hack, but you intsantly get the whole benefit of changing with out pedalling thing. real cool 
I never had twist shifters before, but this was quite cool, 14 gear on one side.

We hope to hook up at the Worlds in vegas next week, so hope to have another ride, in between testing the Ellsworth of course...

The only thing i noticed was the 6th to 7th gear delay(or 7th to 8th), but other than that, very very cool


You coming back for the Worlds??


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

deeboy said:


> Hey Whafe i have ridden 10speeds bike, real nice. It was only a small hack, but you intsantly get the whole benefit of changing with out pedalling thing. real cool
> I never had twist shifters before, but this was quite cool, 14 gear on one side.
> 
> We hope to hook up at the Worlds in vegas next week, so hope to have another ride, in between testing the Ellsworth of course...
> ...


deeboy, glad to hear you have been on 10speeds bike, nice looking ride. It looks from a picture it could be built a lot lighter for sure. Twist shift is no problem for me, always had twist shift except on the XC /AM ride.

DOnt mention the worlds, cant come back, this was one of the big downers re taking this promotion etc. Makes me p i s s the proverbial blood it does, so wanted to be there.

Get us some action shots on the Dare, yeah ha.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

boone said:


> No prob!
> I will get a fresh picture right off
> My frame is a medium and I am 6ft even. I would not want a large cause I like my bikes a little small. Much easier to push them around.
> The fork I am running is a pike race.The fork is a little small when the bike is set in the most aft shock position with the 6" travel setting. This is fine with me though, as mot of the riding I would use this set-up for entails lots of climbing. The lower front end is very nice for this.
> ...


boone, thaks for the info, real helpful, 6 foot and a med, mmmmmmm 6.3, wonder if I should go large. My inseam is 87 cm, mmmm I have a Pike on my Exogrid Motolite, am loving the Pike. For this rig I will look seriously at the Totem. Am a huge Marz fan, but am stoked with RS at present, never touched them in 10 or so years. But recently they have come back with vengence in my book. Would also look at running a Marz Rocco rare shock.. Yeah, the Totem I would be able to lower it also for climbing. Good to hear your comments on the climbing a bility. Liek you I have a number of steeds, I know fully this is not going to climb like an XC bike, but great to hear the comments.

Nice short stem too.

Am loving my I9 wheels, would get a set built for this bike too. Still awaiting to see if it is necessary to use the rare hub that comes with the frame so to speak.

Have looked at soem team shots of these bikes, look good in the air. Can imagine this will be so neutral and sweet int he air, nice centre of gravity.........

Look forward to seeing some pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

*Its all good, watch this space................*:band: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :band:


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

boone said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!


Bro, have not gone with the Nucleon TFR though, Building a GBOXX Beast. Will be a wait and see. Dang am fizzing already..... :thumbsup:


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

*?*

Huhhhh?
Well what yo get then, if not the TFR?

I am pretty keen on one of these (below) right now:thumbsup: 
oooo looks like perfect geo for what I want!!1

Booner


----------



## Bike Whore (Jun 26, 2005)

I have just pulled 10speeds Nucleon TFR apart to see what has happened inside from a hard
winters riding in Riverhead, the poor bike has constantly been drowned in mud and under water 










you will be happy to know the Nicolai system is bullet proof :thumbsup:

pics here and a small write up

Ryan


----------



## ncig (May 10, 2006)

hey whafe i am a dealer the gbox is a excellent design it has the roholf gear box in my opion you would be better of with the regular fr the gbox is extremely expensive though very nice frame is aound 6000.00 dollars which is alot of money for a frame if money is no object then go for it either way you won,t be dissapointed goodluck


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Great picture 10 speed*



10Speed said:


> Nope, its not Ryan, though he is the owner of my LBS
> 
> I havnt weighed it (will do next time I am out at the shop) but I would say its sub 40 but probably heavier than the Uzzi. And as for getting around Woodhill, it wouldn't be much problem on any bike ;-) I handles the steeper hills out at Riverhead acceptably though


Its almost looks like the car wheel is the bike wheel,kind of cool affect.(Or maybe its just that I'm really tired)


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Mat's not the only U.S. dealer*

You can go through NCIG or PM me for any and all Nicolai needs.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

ncig said:


> hey whafe i am a dealer the gbox is a excellent design it has the roholf gear box in my opion you would be better of with the regular fr the gbox is extremely expensive though very nice frame is aound 6000.00 dollars which is alot of money for a frame if money is no object then go for it either way you won,t be dissapointed goodluck


Hi ncig. Thank you for your help explaining to me that the GBOXX has a Rohloff hub inside.

Dont take this the wrong way please, but if you were indeed a full on dealer, am sure you would know how to Spell Rohloff (not roholf). Now I am not a spell ref, but if indeed you are or wish to be a dealer, you should probly spell those important things correctly.

So ncig, what type of Nicolai or GBOXX bike do you ride?

What are the details of your business also, this would help others....

CRAZY FRED is also a dealer now I believe.

I have done all my dealings through Blacksheep Cycles, which have been fantastic to deal with, and am not just saying that, Toni is an all round top dude, along with the other team members at Blacksheep Cycles


----------



## ncig (May 10, 2006)

Whafe spelling is the class that i failed . have not rode a gbox yet . Iam in the process on getting one to have at the shop.We just started carring the line a month ago and have done alot of research on the line and know it inside in out .Do not want to take buisness away from anyone so if you are dealing with toni stick with him .The problem that i have been told with nicolai in the U.S is the knowledge and support i am trying to help with that.We have two frames that we have build up and rode FR and CC both bikes are amazing. we are still working on the right rear shock for the FR . Good luck on your decision if you have any questions feel free to email or pm me


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

ncig said:


> Whafe spelling is the class that i failed . have not rode a gbox yet . Iam in the process on getting one to have at the shop.We just started carring the line a month ago and have done alot of research on the line and know it inside in out .Do not want to take buisness away from anyone so if you are dealing with toni stick with him .The problem that i have been told with nicolai in the U.S is the knowledge and support i am trying to help with that.We have two frames that we have build up and rode FR and CC both bikes are amazing. we are still working on the right rear shock for the FR . Good luck on your decision if you have any questions feel free to email or pm me


No worries, fully understand, sp[elling is not my A+ subject either. Nicolai must be making a push in the US of A, a swarm of new dealers............ Best of luck with Nicolai anyways.

I am totally cool with Toni...............

Cheers
Whafe


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

okay... so what's goin on now?


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

trendsetters


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

revmonkey said:


> okay... so what's goin on now?


Well, whats going on ??? mmmm am waiting ever so patiently for my Nicolai...........

Am I missing something, is something rotting in Denmark.....


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The new DIRT mag has a review on it. The say it sails through rough stuff but is hard to make leave the ground. Also the changing on the GBOXX is slow?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> The new DIRT mag has a review on it. The say it sails through rough stuff but is hard to make leave the ground. Also the changing on the GBOXX is slow?


Will have to get a copy of Dirt, have not passed through the UK for a while, Holland and Italy next week, but will get a copy somehow....

Cheers
Whafe


----------



## beppogatto (Jul 11, 2006)

i own a Helius ST and a friend of mine is the nicolai's italian dealer (we ride togheter almost every weekend). his bike is a nucleon with the g-boxx. i tried it and i have to say that it's a terrific bike! it's heavy, but when you ride it, it becomes really light and manuvrable. he 

Go for it! great bike!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

beppogatto said:


> i own a Helius ST and a friend of mine is the nicolai's italian dealer (we ride togheter almost every weekend). his bike is a nucleon with the g-boxx. i tried it and i have to say that it's a terrific bike! it's heavy, but when you ride it, it becomes really light and manuvrable. he
> 
> Go for it! great bike!


Great to hear, it shouldnt be to far away now, dam long wait...:thumbsup:


----------

